# Do you loan your camper to friends?



## amcdeac

Curious about people's thoughts on this. I have a very good friend (20+ years) that I know would love to borrow or even "rent" my pop up to take to the races once a year, but I don't really want it used as a party hut in the midst of a huge party. (Not that he is a big party guy -- mostly the opposite with a relatively rare exception). I am also concerned about the learning curve on the systems -- I am relatively handy with things but I find them to be complicated. (He is as trustworthy as they come, but the trailer is far more complicated than I imagined it would be so I would imagine the same issues for him if he tried to use the plumbing, etc. If something went wrong, he would willingly pay to get it fixed, but I don't want such issues to come between good friends) Towing is a third issue -- to my knowledge, he does not have any appreciable experience with towing or backing trailers. Insurance is a 4th issue.

On the other hand, I have more or less struck a deal with another good friend that he is welcome to borrow the trailer and, in exchange, he will help me figure out how things work and fix them when the break. He is a contractor by trade and can fix or fabricate just about anything. He has built an addition on my house and built my garage with a man room above. I trust him completely and the arrangement will work out well for both of us. Plus, as a contractor, he has insurance coverage that would cover any issue with the trailer.

How do you handle the issue?


----------



## happiestcamper

Nobody's ever asked - I would probably say no to most.


----------



## bobrussell

only one or two people that i know would do whatever it takes to return it to me in the same condition as they got it, i MIGHT let them use it.

mostly i'd just say no, too many things/problems could come up.


----------



## antigua

I can only think of one couple that I would let use the trailer. No one has ever asked.


----------



## reinreb

It happened to me twice wher on separate occasions two of my sons asked if they could take it out and use my brand new Gulf Breeze 22FTer. I didn't have to think long and just answered immmediately that if they wanted to check it out we'd be glad to have them join us on the next trip.
Learning curves, experience, liability and so many issues make the decision of lending out my vehicle and TT an easy no.


----------



## Van Fink

amcdeac said:


> Curious about people's thoughts on this. I have a very good friend (20+ years) that I know would love to borrow or even "rent" my pop up to take to the races once a year, but I don't really want it used as a party hut in the midst of a huge party. (Not that he is a big party guy -- mostly the opposite with a relatively rare exception). I am also concerned about the learning curve on the systems -- I am relatively handy with things but I find them to be complicated. (He is as trustworthy as they come, but the trailer is far more complicated than I imagined it would be so I would imagine the same issues for him if he tried to use the plumbing, etc. If something went wrong, he would willingly pay to get it fixed, but I don't want such issues to come between good friends) Towing is a third issue -- to my knowledge, he does not have any appreciable experience with towing or backing trailers. Insurance is a 4th issue.
> 
> On the other hand, I have more or less struck a deal with another good friend that he is welcome to borrow the trailer and, in exchange, he will help me figure out how things work and fix them when the break. He is a contractor by trade and can fix or fabricate just about anything. He has built an addition on my house and built my garage with a man room above. I trust him completely and the arrangement will work out well for both of us. Plus, as a contractor, he has insurance coverage that would cover any issue with the trailer.
> 
> How do you handle the issue?


In reply to loaning your camper. You have to realize, if you loan to one friend, then the others will be offended if you say no. No matter what your reasoning, you will not be able to explain it where they will understand. My husband does the manly thing, and if someone wants to borrow something, he sends them to me. I am the "bad guy". We have worked for years to have what we have now, and it would only take a few minutes for someone to destroy it. And of course with that, comes excuses about why they cannot pay for it to be repaired or replaced. My take on this, there are companies that do rent RV's as a business and they are equipped to handle any situation. That means insurance, repairs, etc and it would not come out of your pocket.


----------



## happiestcamper

Trust your intuition on this.


----------



## JSSML

I had the same thing come up. We go to a NASCAR race every year and I don't take the trailer for many reasons. When you go to the races you are surrounded by people who are not campers and don't the same respect you might. you spend 90% of your time away from your camping area attending functions at the track. Its not like when you are on a camping trip and spend all your time within minuates of your camper. The other reasons are your camper becomes a headquarters for all. And if it rains all are in your camper mud and all.. Explain that to the Darling wife when you get home. Then if you lend it once then you will need to lend it again without hurting feelings of close friends. I have pulled campers for many years and still find myself trying to get out of tight corners without damage. 

I personally don't lend my camper to anyone. Just my thing!


----------



## dogbone

I would not lend my trailer out. They would have to also borrow my truck to pull it, not going to happen.
I have let my son use it for a weekend at the seasonal site. It is all set up, just open the door and your good to go.


----------



## reinreb

One more comment,....around this part of North America there aren't any people that rent TTs or MHs without it hurting. One dealer said to me he had learned his lesson the hard way and renting (loaning) is a bad idea. He will however charge a delivery and pick up fee to the camp site of your choice within reason. Just isn't worth the cost.


----------



## Jordan

i qwould only if the person i really trusted and knew he would take care, i can why you could be hesitant if they are not experienced but you most propably have small scrapes on each trip so thats not the problem, if its a huge one and decide to be liable and your stuck with a busted camper


----------

